# One Hand Skink'in Pole



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You guys are gonna love this-----PICTURES!!!!

Heres a kill pole you guys can build with a caulking gun and a couple pieces of pvc pipe and a block of wood. I got tired of using the homemade two hand poles so I built this.









One squeese on the handle will shoot 5-6cc's and theres no push'in the critter around









The needle is held in place with a compression ring made out of 3/4" pvc pipe.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool looking pole there cat, kinda looks like a snake catcher


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No more waste too !

Great idea Dave ! Besure to post it else where also.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good idea --I like it------SB*


*Hey !! come to think of it a friend made a setter for conibears out of a caulking gun---Guess there's one on the market TOO!!!!*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good Cat, you must be making some good money with that logging contract- able to afford a Photographer!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looks good Cat, you must be making some good money with that logging contract- able to afford a Photographer!!!


Oh I am not too sure about that ...... bet he is still using his ol crappy camera...

What do you use in your solution, Dave ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He should probably save the money from the solution and just hit them with that camera.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> He should probably save the money from the solution and just hit them with that camera.


Or even just show them some of the pictures from it. I bet they keel right over!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What--- no comment about the yote hide?

Hey Rick, there ain't no money in haul'in logs or hay.









Dang it Don---I just spit coffee all over my key board---you guys break me up.









Brian, I'll PM the juice if you want.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sure drop me a line...always lookin for a good recipe....


----------



## catlin kid (Feb 4, 2011)

arent 22 shorts a cheaper way out buyers dont mind a simple hole in the head they dont down grade you for it ,well at least mine doesnt ,is the solution easyer or what sounds like a little extra work for a pelt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catlin kid welcome to the forum.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Cat can you send PM me about what you inject the critters with for a quick kill? Does it kill them pretty much instantly or what? I am looking to get more into trapping this season and I am looking for different methods to dispatch the critters humanly.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Cat can you send PM me about what you inject the critters with for a quick kill? Does it kill them pretty much instantly or what? I am looking to get more into trapping this season and I am looking for different methods to dispatch the critters humanly.


Certainly a topic worth discussing over PM.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I need to post pics on my one hander!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

PM sent Helmet_S

Welcome to Predatortalk catlin kid from the Great Rocky Mountains of Colorado.

Alot of guys use a .22---I just like no holes=no mess.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a reminder ya'll--- Check your states Hunting Laws & LEGAL METHODS of TAKE.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catlin kid said:


> arent 22 shorts a cheaper way out buyers dont mind a simple hole in the head they dont down grade you for it ,well at least mine doesnt ,is the solution easyer or what sounds like a little extra work for a pelt


After seeing it done both ways, I think I prefer a method with no blood. Seems to make the whole process a lot cleaner and easier to work with.


----------

